# Which routine would suit my goals.



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Starting to put together my training programe for next year. I will be running a cheeky 8 week recomp cycle of test prop, winny, DNP, clen, t3, t4 along with a few ansilliires got my diet down going to be hitting 3300 kcals a day aiming for 400g protein with carbs Pre and post work out only fats will be moderate. (This will change depending on training plan)

My goal here is to get me from high teens to 10% body fat in the 8 weeks. I'm 6ft 1 and weight 103.5kg and am around 16-17% body fat coming got 2 weeks left of my 16week bulk I will then maintain for 8 weeks. Hoping to be able to keep my weight over 103kg during this period. Shouldnt be a problem with All these Christmas dinners coming up.

Once on cycle I will need to drop 7kg and build some muscle to hit my goal.

Now the fun stuff. The training. Which of the following would help me achieve my goals better

1. Typical BB split 5 days a week with HIT after every session

2. Fasted cardio am and then weights pm same sort of split

3. Two a day training heavy in the am (6x3 1 super set) working opposing muscle groups super sets then lighter in the (2x10-12 3 super sets) 5 days a week HIT training after each pm session and the 1hour fat burn on off days.

4. None of the above (please give an example of what you feel would work better here)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Giantsets,or double sets or tri sets or super-sets but dont go very light and too many reps as you need to burn fat and not loose muscle. So in every cycle dont exceed 30 reps and dont do more than 150 reps in total.

The key is : your rest period between sets 20-30 sec max. Cardio at the end of the session for 40 min (not less than 30min not more than 1 hour) dont go over 135 bits ,imo avoid HIT cardio as it will haber your recovery.

Take 1-2 days of full rest but do a lot of slow stretching to avoid cramps and tendons pains.

EXAMPLE

BIS

TRI-SET 3-4 CYCLES

1.ez-bar curl 10 reps

without rest go for

2.db spider curls 10 reps

without rest go for

3.hammer db curls 10 reps

rest for 20 sec and start allover again till you do 3-4 trisets

When I was compete many years ago I followed the double split with good results and that was:

DAY MORNING AFTERNOON

1 CHEST BICEPS

2 SHOULDERS ABS/CALVES

3 BACK TRICEPS

4 QUADS HAMS/ABS

5 REST

THEN START THE TRAINING AGAIN FROM DAY 1 so it was 4 days on -1 day off


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Stav. Thanks for reply. What do you mean by Day morning afternoon? So you think sticking with HIT weight training is the way to go?

Amobolic. Thanks for reply too mate.

The reason for really high protein is that seeing as the different things I will be running on this cycle I thought it best to keep protein very high. Looking at a few posts from the likes of Aus and a few people who compete when doing a Pre contest cut this is the way to go. Which is essentially what I'm doing. If wrong happy to be called on it as you have. So you think it's better to stick with 1.5-2g per lean lb muscle mass?

As for the cardio I would rather do it not only or the health benefits but also because I'm a twisted fcuker and actually enjoy the pain of full on HIT training. Added bonus I can eat a little more too.

Thanks again for replays guys. Anyone else got anything to offer?


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

DAY --MORNING ---AFTERNOON

1----- CHEST -------BICEPS

2 --SHOULDERS--- ABS/CALVES

3 ---BACK ---------TRICEPS

4-- QUADS --------HAMS/ABS

5 REST

I think now it makes more sense,you will be training twice a day so :day 1 chest in the morning and bis in the evening etc

working out with double ,triple or giant-sets and doing 20-30 SEC REST will have an aerobic effect and also wont loose a lot of muscle (given your diet regime is correct) as the muscles grow under the continious tension effect.

Regarding the protein consomption imo is better to have one protein shaker 1.5g/body weight (you need to add off course the amount of protein to the overall diet plan) and 10.000 iu bcca/day, 2-3weeks before the contest cut the protein and creatine and stick to bcca.

The above are general quidelines and arent writen on stone as there are different body types ,years of training,thick or light bones etc.etc.etc i will post the way to find your Basic Metabolic Rate


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

OK HERE IT GOES:

First you need to find your BMR=Basal Metabolic Rate =the cals you need for everyday maintenance.

There are two types to find them:

OPTION 1

67+(9.636 x weight in kg)+(1.7 x height in cm)-(4.7 x age)=BMR

OPTION 2

500+(22 x lean mass)=MBR . (lean mass=body weight-fat percentage eg 15%)

So when you have your BMR times your activity as

1.2-1.3=light activity

1.5=average

1.6-1.7=heavy

1.8-2.1= very heavy

If you have an office job+bb choose 1.6

only bb=1.5

buildr+bb=2.1

When you know your BMR and your fat percentage make a diet plan


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Understand it now. Thank you.

Will be posting a full journal early next year when this gets started. Decided to finish current cycle early due to constant headaches don't know if related, also be happier to be on pct over crimbo. Means I can kick this off a little sooner :thumb:

Just need to hold on to as much of the 16kg gain as possible. Absolutly made up with them gains seems like most has gone to my legs and butt due to not pressing much as getting over should problem. Going to spend the next 12 weeks eating like a king and lifting like a beast to see if I can try and hit 105kg while keeping bf down without ass and getting through pct.

Thanks again for the help guys. Looking forward to putting it into practice next year.


----------

